# Stolen puppies



## carasel (Dec 31, 2009)

Stolen: 4 Cane Corso pups. From a home invasion this a.m. Homeowner didn't have any money so they took the pups. Only three weeks old. They need their momma.
Any of you in Ohio. See or are offered these puppies call the sheriff: 330-287-5758. email their office: [email protected]

http://fox8.com/2014/12/25/weeks-old-puppies-stolen-during-doylestown-home-invasion-on-christmas/


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh, that is so sad. I hope the puppies can be found before it's too late.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Any update on this? Were the puppies found?


----------

